# Emperor Scorpion molting/dying, or dead?



## ny2oz (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, everyone...

I have 4 Emps which I bought from Petco which will be about two years in the summer, and one of them has  been on the surface (the rest are in their burrows almost all the time) for a couple of months now, and this one is almost never in the burrow. He is by far the biggest and fattest one. Lately, he is VERY lethargic and sometimes lays down and almost looks dead. But the past day or so, he has been constantly lying down looking like he is dying. Yesterday he is completely flat, I mean flat like he tail is strait on the ground and all. The left side of his torso is also swollen compared to the right. I am afraid to touch him cause I am not sure if he is molting, or actually dying. I've had these guys for almost a year and as far as I know they have never molted. Like I said, he has been lethargic and by himself on the surface for quite a while. I do not see any signs of mites, but there does seem to be some nats or so in the enclosure. Anyone have any idea what is the matter????

To give extra info, I use an infrared lamp at one end, use peat moss as substrate, and have the proper humidty and temperature.  From what I read, it sounds like it is old, and dying or even dead.  I have yet to look at him/her today.  Should I "check"?


----------



## Thaedion (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have had him for nearly 2 years and he is big the chances of a moult are nil. It does sound more like he is on his way out, and may even be dead (you say he is 'bloating' on one side) I'd take it out and look it over. You don't want it to be dead in there and attract other bugs.


----------



## Xaranx (Mar 29, 2008)

Dying or dead, sorry =/

And the gnats are probably phorid flies.  You can let the substrate dry up a bit to get rid of them.


----------

